# Kopfrute mit Gummizug



## Bachschmerle (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

werde künftig etwas stippen gehn und habe mir dafür die *Browning Syntec pro kanal in 8 Meter* als einsteigermodell ausgesucht. Mein Frage an euch lautet:

Ist es möglich in diese Kopfrute ein gummizug einzubauen oder nicht??? Und was benötige ich an zubehör???#cIch gehe von aus, dass es keine Telestipp ist, d. h. ein Einbau eines gummizugs grundsätzlich machbar ist!! Ich habe gehört, dass der Einbau bei Telestippruten nicht möglich ist.Würde mich sehr über eure Unterstützung freuen!!!

Bis dann...


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kopfrute mit Gummizug*

Ich hatte die mal in 6,90 m.

Die drei unteren Teile waren gesteckt und die drei obersten waren Teleskop. . .

Ansonsten brauchst du die Endhalterung zum spannen

http://cgi.ebay.de/Stonfo-Gummizug-...=ViewItem&pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item5881f645f0

den Gummizug

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gummizug-Slider-...=ViewItem&pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item335d37f6d0

die Hülsen(wo der Gummi durchläuft)

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...er/kogha-competition-pole-bush-set/detail.jsf

und einen Konnektor(zum Verbinden mit der Hauptschnur)

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...er/kogha-competition-konnektor-set/detail.jsf

Dann gibt es noch Spezialöl(damit es richtig flutscht:q)


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Koalabaer (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kopfrute mit Gummizug*



Bachschmerle schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass der Einbau bei Telestippruten nicht möglich ist.Würde mich sehr über eure Unterstützung freuen!!!
> 
> Bis dann...



Der Einbau wäre nicht das Problem.Diese Art wird ja verkürzt gefischt...so mußt du dann einige Teile zum landen abstecken.
Und das macht sich bei einer Tele echt schlecht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Borg (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kopfrute mit Gummizug*

Bei einer Pole würde ich unbedingt einen Gummi einbauen ! Bei den Browningruten steht im Regelfall drauf, bis zu welchem Gummi die geeignet sind. Meistens gehen die bis Stärke 14 - 20. In der Regel biste aber mit nem 10er Gummi schon mehr als gut gerüstet. Wenn Du nicht permanent auf dicke Karpfen oder Brassen gehst, dann brauchste net so nen starken Gummi. Ich fische i. d. R. einen 6er Gummi von Preston, der 1,15 mm Durchmesser hat. Damit kann man auch relativ problemlos mit ein bisschen Übung eine dicke Brasse landen. 

Bedenke jedoch, dass meist ein Kürzen der Spitze notwendig ist. Dies widerum würde ich, wenn man das noch nicht gemacht hat, von jemanden machen lassen, der Ahnung davon hat, sonst ist die Spitze ratzfatz im Eimer oder zuviel gekürzt .....und wieder drankleben iss nicht.

Was Du für eine Gummizugmontage benötigst, hat Professor Tinca ja bereits gepostet. 

Ich persönlich würde mir jedoch auf gar keinen Fall mehr externe Rutenkonnektoren (Das Teil an der Rutenspitze, wo der der Gummi durchläuft) kaufen sondern nur interne. Externe gehen halt gerne mal des öfteren fliegen und können Probleme beim Zusammenschieben der Teile 1 und 2 verursachen, z. B. wenn der Rutenkonnektor zu dick ist. Weiterhin würde ich auch keine Gummizugverbinder (Das Teil am Gummiende, wo die Montage eingehängt wird) mehr verwenden, da auch die gerne mal zum Abreißen neigen. Stattdessen mache ich einen Spiderknoten (oder auch Crow-Feedknoten genannt; im Prinzip ein ganz gewöhnliche Schlaufe knoten und die dann aufschneiden, so dass man im Prizip nen Knoten mit drei Pöppeln hat, die dann das drüberrutschen der Montage über den Knoten verhindern) in den Gummi und schlaufe da die Montage dran. 

Man kann auch eine Telerute mit einem Gummi ausstatten. Über die Sinnhaftigkeit, streiten sich jedoch die Geister. Ich persönlich würde das jedoch auf gar keinen Fall machen!

Bei den Zubehörteilen empfehle ich auch dringenst auf entsprechende Qualität zu achten!! Das ist ja kohlemässig eher Pillepalle und da lieber mal 3-5,- € mehr ausgeben. Spart unangenhme Überraschungen und Ärger!

Was Du noch brauchst ist ein Einfädeldraht, um den Gummi von der Spitze an durch die ersten 2-3 Teile zu fädeln. Gummis bis Stärke 8 würde ich durch die Teile 1 und 2 laufen lassen, alles ab Stärke 10 - 20 dann bis Teil 3.

Ach ja, die Spitze würde ich soweit kürzen, dass ein 2mm Inlineconnector reinpasst. Damit kannst Du dann Gummis bis Stärke 14 fischen, was völlig ausreichend ist.

Gruß,
Borg


----------

